# صناعة السيارات في كندا ومزاياها



## خالدصبحي الكيلاني (7 مارس 2011)

*مزايا صناعة السيارات في كندا *


صناعة سيارات متكاملة ومتطورة جدا
نوعية وإنتاجية مميزة
مجموعات تنافسية
دعم استثنائي لأعمال البحوث
فرص استثمار جديدة بموجب اتفاقية نافتا....
بنية تحتية متطورة جيدا مع إمكانية الوصول إلى الأسواق الكبرى.
*الصناعة*

بلد صناعة سيارات رئيسي
كندا هي ثالث بلد في العالم في تصدير السيارات بعد اليابان والولايات المتحدة. أكثر من 80% من السيارات المصنعة في كندا هي للتصدير، مع العلم أن الولايات المتحدة هي الوجهة الرئيسية. تنتج كندا 16,5% من إجمالي السيارات المنتجة في شمال أمريكا وحصة قطاع السيارات هي 12,4% من الناتج المحلي الإجمالي في مجال التصنيع.
قطاع السيارات في كندا ينتج سيارات ركاب، شاحنات تجارية، باصات، وكمية واسعة من القطع والمركبات والأنظمة. ولتكمل أنشطتها، تفخر الصناعة بوجود شبكة تجارة سيارات متطورة وقطاع خدمة ما بعد البيع على مستوى عال يقدم قطع الغيار ولوازم السيارات. 
حقائق سريعة عن صناعة السيارات الكندية 

كندا هي موطن لشركة ديملر كرايسلر، فورد، جنرال موتورز، هوندا، سوزوكي وتويوتا
مدخل لمعامل تصنع أكثر من 900 نوع من قطع السيارات
 24 معمل لتجميع سيارات تجارية/ركاب
تضخ 12% من إجمالي الناتج المحلي من الصناعة
تستخدم 167,730 عاملا في التصنيع، وأكثر من نصف مليون في مجمل العمليات الأخرى
 97,6 بليون دولار في الشحن، بما فيها السيارات والقطع
هي أكبر قطاع صناعي كندي.
المصدر: إحصاء كندا
*الإنتاجية: *
*كندا في القمة*
الإنتاجية والنوعية العالية تكسب كندا قمة الشرف عندما يأتي الأمر إلى الأداء الصناعي. في العموم، عندما يجري التقييم لجهة عدد الساعات لكل سيارة، فإن معامل تجميع السيارات الكندية تتقدم بنسبة 6,4% على الولايات المتحدة. 

تحتل معامل تجميع السيارات المرتبة الثانية وحتى المرتبة السابعة في شمال أمريكا لتجميع السيارات الخفيفة
هاربور أند أسوشييتز صنفت معمل جي. إم. كندا لتجميع السيارات على أنه قمة الإنتاجية في القارة الأمريكية.
*منشآت إنتاج حائزة على جوائز*

اكتسبت معامل السيارات في كندا سمعة عالمية لنوعيتها العالية، ونالت عدة جوائز في هذا المجال 

حازت معامل تجميع السيارات الكندية على ثلث الجوائز التي منحتها جي.دي. وهي شهادة جودة تمنحها لشمال أمريكا.
في السنوات الخمس الماضية، تم تصنيف معامل تويوتا وجي.إم في كندا على أنها الأفضل من بين المعامل الموجودة في النصف الغربي من الكرة الأرضية، وذلك حسب دراسة جي. دي السنوية.
*مشهورة لنوعيتها*

في أيلول من عام 2003، كان معمل تجميع سيارات تويوتا في كندا هو أول معمل ينتج سيارة لكزس خارج اليابان. 

تم تصنيف جي. إم كندا في المرتبة الأولى لجهة النوعية للأعوام 2002و2003و2005 و 2006
طبقة عاملة متعلمة جدا وتبادل كبير للمعلومات ما بين الجامعات ومعامل السيارات الكندية.
*مصنعوا السيارات يستثمرون في كندا*



 الاستثمار السنوي في تقطاع تصنيع السيارات قد وصل إلى 3,5 بليون دولار خلال العشرة سنوات الماضية. 
المصدر: إحصاء كندا
*مجموعات تنافسية*
تصنيع السيارات متجمع في وسط كندا، التي هي قلب صناعة السيارات في شمال أمريكا، بينما التوزيع وعمليات ما بعد البيع هي عمليات منتشرة على طول البلاد وعرضها. كل معامل تجميع السيارات الخفيفة متموضعة في جنوب أونتاريو – من وندسور إلى أوشاوا وأليستون. معامل الشاحنات التجارية والباصات متموضعة في أونتاريو وكويبك ومانيتوبا. موردو المعدات الأصلية متجمعون لخدمة معامل التجميع في كندا، إضافة للولايات المتحدة، التي يمكن الوصول إليها عبر طرق رئيسية (مثل الممر 401-175) وعبر السكك الحديدية والمعابر الحدودية. 
*البحوث والتطوير*
*شراكة فعالة في مجال البحوث والتطوير*
تستفيد شركات السيارات العالمية العاملة في كندا من مجموعات عاملة في مجال البحوث من مثل: 

أوتو 21 AUTO21 شبكة كندا الوطنية من مراكز التفوق لبحوث تطوير السيارات. أكثر من 120 صناعة وشركاء حكوميون ومؤسسات يدعمون 230 باحثا في أكثر من 35 معهدا أكاديميا ومنشآت بحوث حكومية ومختبرات بحوث للقطاع الخاص في كندا.
مركز بحوث وتطوير السيارات Automotive Research and Development Centre (ARDC): برنامج بحوث قيمته 500 مليون دولار. تتضمن مجالات البحوث فيه الوقود البديل، تصميم هندسي ميكانيكي، تصميم نقل الحركة في المحرك، مواد متقدمة، انبعاث الغازات، الميكانيك الحيوي، وسلامة السيارات من بين غيرها من المواضيع.
Partnership for the Advancement of Collaborative Engineering Education (PACE): وهو برنامج قيمته 240 مليون دولار. وهو يربط جي.إم. و إي.دي.إس، وسن للأجهزة الدقيقة وجامعة برتش كولومبيا ليركز على البحوث في مساعدة الكومبيوتر في مجال التصميم والتصنيع والبرامج الهندسية والعتاد والتدريب.
*معاهد البحوث الكندية العاملة مع صناعة السيارات*

اختراقات تقنية وعلمية يتم تحقيقها من خلال ربط الأدمغة الخلاقة. تربط كندا قمة العلماء والخبراء الفنيين مع قادة الشركات الساعين إلى التقدم. إن مراكز البحوث الكندية العامة ومعاهدها تعمل استراتيجيا مع شركاء في الصناعة: 

برامج خاصة بصناعة السيارات تقوم بها الموارد الطبيعية في كندا
مختبرات كانميت
مبادرة بحوث المواد الخفيفة الكندي
برامج سيارات يجريها مجلس البحوث الوطني الكندي
معهد تقنية الصناعت المتكاملة
معهد المواد الصناعية
معهد تقنية النقل البري والبحري
معهد إبداع الطاقة
 مراكز بحوث النقل في كندا
مركز اختبار الآليات
مركز تطوير النقل
 بعض مؤسسات البحوث الأخرى الخاصة بالسيارات
 مركز تصنيع المواد والسيارات
معهد البحوث والتطوير الصناعي
معهد اختبارات السيارات الكهربائية في كويبك
*الفرص الاستثمارية*

* شمال أمريكا – مرغوبة بسبب نموها الثابت*
يتوقع لمبيعات السيارات في شمال أمريكا أن تنمو بنسبة 10% خلال العقد القادم وهو ما سوف يدفع الاستثمار في تجميع السيارات وعمليات تصنيع قطع الغيار لها كما سيشجع صانعي السيارات والقطع لتوسيع إنتاجهم. ومن المزايا الإضافية أن مجمعي السيارات في شمال أمريكا سوف يطلقون موديلات جديدة في السنوات الخمس القادمة. 
*فرص لمكملي الأنظمة*
تقدم كندا فرص عمل لمكملي الأنظمة (الفئة الأولى والثانية) ولأولئك الذين يتعاملون مع الأنظمة الإلكترونية، والمكونات الدافعة، وأنظمة التوجيه والتحكم والوقود. من نقاط قوة كندا: 

وجود الأجهزة والعدد بأنواعها
المواد، من معادن خفيفة واللدائن
تجميع السيارات
الهندسة
*الأسواق*

*مركز لأسواق شمال أمريكا*
من الصعب إيجاد صناعة أكثر ارتباطا من قطاع صناعة السيارات الكندية - الأمريكية. الولايات المتحدة هي الوجهة الرئيسية لصادرات السيارات الكندية. تتمتع كندا بفائض قيمته 22,3 بليون دولار مع الولايات المتحدة على مسار ذي اتجاهين تبلغ قيمة التبادل التجاري فيه 141,1 بليون دولار. تمنح اتفاقية NAFTA نافتا كندا حق الوصول إلى سوق متكاملة مع مبيعات سنوية قيمتها 20 مليون سيارة. 

لا يوجد تعرفة جمرية على القطع الأصلية المستورة إلى كندا، مقارنة بتعرفة تبلغ 2,5% هي في الولايات المتحدة.
كندا والولايات المتحدة توسعان إمكانية حدودهما بشكل فعال عبر:
اتفاقية "الحدود الذكية", برامج فاست و نيكسوس
تخصيص مبلغ 300 مليون دولار على مدى خمس سنوات لتحسين وضع جسر وندسور-ديترويت ، والقناة والطريق.
*المنشورات*


Cars on the Brain: The Canadian Automotive Sector (PPT, 1.16 MB)
Help Viewing Alternate Formats


----------



## طارق حسن محمد (10 مارس 2011)

شكرأ لك اخي الكريم على هذه المعلومات اللطيفة


----------



## عمروعمور (21 مارس 2011)

جزاك الله خير


----------



## محمودذكى (21 مارس 2011)

مشكوووووووووووووووووووووووووووور


----------



## العميد1990 (23 مارس 2011)

يعطيك العافيه عالمعلومات


----------

